# Diarrhea in Donkeys



## crackerjackjack (Sep 25, 2007)

I have another question, maybe I just should not have gotten donkeys. I worry about these two all the time. My jennet has diarrhea. What could cause this. I just noticed it tonight. She doesn't seem to be acting any differently. Should I call the vet? Do I wait and it will pass?


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 25, 2007)

Have you changed their hay?

are they grazing on 'GREEN" grass?

My Bunny is VERY sensitive to alfalfa .... it is in the Mix I sometimes buy. She is the only one that gets the squirts




:

Have you wormed them recently??


----------



## crackerjackjack (Sep 25, 2007)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> Have you changed their hay?
> 
> are they grazing on 'GREEN" grass?
> 
> ...


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 25, 2007)

crackerjackjack said:


> I wormed them yesterday.


I wormed my babies last week and noticed a looser manure for several hours, maybe even a day afterward. Just figured it was the wormer - not sure. But it did clear up just fine.


----------



## crackerjackjack (Sep 26, 2007)

The wormer was called "Safe-guard" It is put out by intervet. It is a paste


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 26, 2007)

It could be the wormer.

they are young and their bodies are going through all of their "First's"

My Bunny is very sensitive to worming...especially the "5" day wormer



:

What did you give them?? I believe COMBO wormers are NOT good.

[SIZE=18pt]* [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]Hay...can someone explain the 5 day Worming program ??[/SIZE]

I know it is *[SIZE=12pt]not [/SIZE]*for the *little ones* but it is necessary as they they older.

I am such a dumba** ... Bless Nikki... she taught me about the 5 day :aktion033: :bgrin



:



:



crackerjackjack said:


> The wormer was called "Safe-guard" It is put out by intervet. It is a paste


Safeguard is good ... it is what I use



:

[SIZE=14pt]When I rotate .....[/SIZE] *OK*

Now can someone educate about rotation ???

** I just don't know how to properly say it???*

*



: Hay... It wasn't that long ago I learned myself ...



: *


----------



## crackerjackjack (Sep 26, 2007)

This is to let you all know who responded to my thread that the diarrhea is gone. It must have been the wormer. These little guys are just a worry, but they are worth it. Thanks to all of you.


----------



## Emily's mom (Sep 26, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Glad everyone is feeling better!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 26, 2007)

I am so glad your donkeys are feeling so much better.Worming can be tuff on there little tummies



: I always do the 5 day panacure on all new horses and donkeys (adults only!) ROTATIONAL WORMING....it involves giving the donkeys a differant wormer from a differant class of wormers about every 8 weeks. You dont really just want to switch a product within the same class of wormers because its not really rotating,  and parasites seem to build up a resistance to certain wormers, which would involve the entire class of meds in that group of wormers. Following so far..Teri?? So here is how I worm my group:

JANUARY~Use a product with Fenbendazole, such as Safe-Guard for general parasite control and removal of all stages of encysted small strongyles.

MARCH~ Use a product product, with ivermectin (with or without praziquantel) for general parasite control, and removal of bots and tapeworms.

MAY~ Use a product, with pyrantel pamoate for general parasite control.

JULY~ Use a product with Fenbendazole, such as Safe-Guard for general parasite control

SEPT~ Use a product with Ivermectin (with or without praziquantel), for general parasite control and removal of bots and tapeworms.

NOVEMBER~ Use a product with pyrantel pamoate for general parasite control.

Dont forget donkeys do get lung worms too. I think everyone has there own worming rotational program to follow, but this is what I do and its has worked great for me. Hope this help you. Teri, didnt I send you a link awhile ago for a deworming chart..it was a freebie? I'll look if I still have it. Ce


----------



## Emily's mom (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow! Thanks Corinne, I didn't realize to use 3 different products, I will now



:


----------



## jayne (Sep 27, 2007)

Just another idea....

I noticed that my jenny has cow-pie type poopy right when she starts being in heat. It lasts about a day, then they're firm again. It could be that mine is just weird, but it could be something to keep in mind.





Jayne


----------



## crackerjackjack (Sep 27, 2007)

jayne said:


> Just another idea....
> 
> I noticed that my jenny has cow-pie type poopy right when she starts being in heat. It lasts about a day, then they're firm again. It could be that mine is just weird, but it could be something to keep in mind.
> 
> ...



Thank you. Hopefully that is was not it. She was hopefully bred in July. But I will keep a close eye on her. Your is not weird, they just all have their own little things about them.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 28, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Following so far..Teri?? Teri, didnt I send you a link awhile ago for a deworming chart..it was a freebie? I'll look if I still have it. Ce


Thanks Ce ... I think I am going to start following your schedule

Yes



: I still have that email/link somewhere



: but list it if you find it ....I'll look too

It'll be helpful for others too



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 28, 2007)

Here is the link, its a free rotational worming chart ...its also the schedule that I use. http://www.getrotationright.com/barnchartform.asp, I hope this link works if not--just copy it. Corinne


----------

